# Spitfire on the deck!



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure if anyone's posted this before, but dang, the low pass by this Spit is insanely low.

When I first watched it, I thought the reporter was going to get nailed.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSnEBoYWKIE_


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess you could say that was rather low!! Nice find Dave, thanks for posting.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 10, 2009)

That is Alain Decadenet...not sure of the spelling on that one !...and the Master himself, Ray Hanna (gone but not forgotten !). The breifing was for a low flyby, Ray took off, lifted the undecart and essentially stayed at the same height for the duration of that run. We've discussed it many a time on other forums and reckon on around 4.5 to 5 feet clearance from the prop to ground during the run just prior to pull up.

Oh, almost forgot, the Spittie is MH434, Rays fave mount. !

Is a classic !


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2009)

has anyone seen this its a bout 10 minutes of Jerry Billings doing lo ones at his farm in his Spit . I believe he even owned the one he flew in WW2
Jerry Billing Video 
the video on flying at his farm is the pick 
at the end he's mowing the lawn


----------



## Geedee (Feb 10, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> has anyone seen this its a bout 10 minutes of Jerry Billings doing lo ones at his farm in his Spit . I believe he even owned the one he flew in WW2
> Jerry Billing Video
> the video on flying at his farm is the pick
> at the end he's mowing the lawn



Crickey...there's a distinct lack of Daisy's on that bit of grass !!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info on that pass by the legendary Ray Hanna, Gary.
Neil, great stuff! those low passes were lower than dachshund's dangly bits! Brilliant! Thanks for posting.
Terry.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen a Spit fly into a empty pond appearing to disappear below ground level. Anyone remember that and can post it?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2009)

Not seen that one Matt.

Good find Neil, that one at the farm was awesome, so low.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw it before great.The spit scares the hell out of him


----------

